# A Freelance Crane



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Cranes are such a big item in the world of railroad, most everything was big and heavy.
Many shortline RR needed something to lift the heavy things, so most of them just grabbed a couple guys and said this is what we need, can you build it for us.
In my buisness I am the go to guy, so I design and build things that others can't.
So I do this in the hobby, I design and build what is not on the market.
I love a variety of cranes, because there were so many different types of cranes, I designed on that will work for the ground as well as a flat car. 
I cut this out of acrylic glued it together, painted with rattle can paint.
The drums to raise and lower the boom and the tongs turn so different positions are capable
for different positions. The base rotates, to position for different jobs.










Boom Up











Base rollers, this enables the crane to be pushed to desired location easier










main base is bolted to the floor of the flatcar










The drums for cables

Dennis


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Top of the main column pulleys










My next job is to mount it on a flat car
Hope you enjoyed
Dennis


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis, That is a very nice little crane! I also love all kinds of cranes.


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

That is pretty cool; and that it is workable is even cooler. Which is one of the nice things about large scale, objects have enough size, and mass, to make this kind of thing workable.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

denray, I like it A LOT, great project, and it works. LG


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis;

Excellent work! Those of us who are not as talented can use HO crane mechanisms as a starting point. The first example used the mechanism from a Walthers HO 20 ton crane.











The second example used the mechanism from a ConCor HO heavy crane with lots of embellishments. Looking over used stuff at train shows can yield usable HO crane mechanisms.





















Best wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice Dennis, I like it

Jerry


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Dave, those are great ideas, using HO for small cranes
Thanks for the above compliments
Dennis


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Excellent Dennis, great work!


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks Cliff
Dennis


----------



## MJSavage (Dec 27, 2007)

That is beautiful. Well done Dennis!


----------

